# Queria ver el plano del memorex de 14  modelo mt1131 queria saber el valor de



## ENRIQUE PEREIRA (Nov 20, 2013)

Una resisencia de cemeno de 5w que esta al lado del rele y es la numero 610 ...



Como hago para ver el diagrama


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 20, 2013)

pues ,,
lo buscas y luego lo descargas,
lo descomprimes si es necesario y lo miras,
o pon una foto de la resistencia y de la placa del tv y te podríamos decir el valor aproximado


----------

